

Ask HN: What's to do in DC? - joshmlewis

Tomorrow I'm finally visiting D.C. and meeting the founders of the startup (http://popvox.com) I work for.  I'm pretty excited as I've never been to a big city but I'm afraid I'm going to miss out.  I've rented an apartment with AirBNB and am excited to spend a few days in the capital.  Anything I really should NOT miss while I'm there?
======
michaelpinto
The Air and Space Museum is a must destination for any any self respecting
geek! Apparently there are two these days -- the one on the mall and the
Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center: <http://www.nasm.si.edu/>

------
a3camero
Head to Georgetown. I lived there for a bit. It's a spectacular area.

There's a canal just south of M St. (the main street in Georgetown). Walk down
to it. Specifically, walk down to it right by the Barnes and Noble store.
You'll see a coffeeshop just past the canal, go in! It's nice. Take a walk
down the canal and then eventually you'll get to some steps that will take you
back up and out by the Dean and Deluca. Also a good coffeeshop there and you
can sit out on the pavement there.

The basement of Pizza Paradiso has a spectacular hidden bar.

There's a French restaurant on M St. with a great "summer salad".

Enjoy!

------
_pius
The POPVOX folks are very nice and DC's a great city ... you should have fun!

Without knowing much about what you're looking for:

Try to make sure you go to Adams Morgan (specifically around 18th and
Columbia, about a 10 minute walk or 2 minute Circulator ride from the Metro).

Dupont Circle is fun too. The monuments are a definite win, of course.

Shameless plug, check out my startup's (relevant) property here:
<http://dateideas.in/dc>

------
ahsanhilal
Go to Bohemian Caverns, one of the oldest Jazz places in the world, right in
the U Street corridor, for a beer and some great soulful jazz. Pick a bowl
chilli from Ben's Chilli Bowl on the way out.

<http://www.bohemiancaverns.com/history.htm>

Also recommended, visit Newseum if you get a chance, as well as walk around
Georgetown.

------
bigsassy
There's a DC meetup of HN readers tonight you may want to check out:

<http://meetup.hackernewsdc.org/>

------
damoncali
If you can, see the Marine Corps Silent Drill Platoon at the Iwo Jima.

